# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Kraftway обвинил Минобрнауки в сговоре с Apple

## SDA

Крупный российский производитель персональных компьютеров Kraftway оспорил в Федеральной антимонопольной службе (ФАС) условия конкурсов Министерства образования и науки по поставкам компьютеров для детей-инвалидов, обучающихся дистанционно, и педагогических работников. Об этом пишет "Коммерсант". Компания утверждает, что требования конкурсов составлены в интересах поставщиков корпорации Apple.

В письме Kraftway, зарегистрированном ФАС 15 декабря, говорится, что утвержденные Минобрнауки требования к оснащению рабочих мест компьютерным и телекоммуникационным оборудованием указывают на характеристики оборудования, произведенного компанией Apple Inc., исключая какую-либо альтернативу. В частности, в документации содержится требование наличия в компьютере адаптера Bluetooth 2.1+EDR, которыми оснащены все устройства Apple, хотя в заказе не предусмотрена поддержка этого стандарта для периферийных устройств.

Кроме того, согласно требованиям Минобрнауки, программное обеспечение на поставляемых компьютерах должно обеспечивать возможность увеличения изображения не менее чем в 20 раз. Средствами Windows и Linux подобного увеличения добиться невозможно - Windows увеличивает только в 16 раз. Зато это умеет операционная система Apple Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard.

По данным, приложенным к письму Kraftway, в этом году на программу поставок компьютеров было истрачено около 105 миллионов рублей бюджетных денег. Двадцать из тридцати проведенных конкурсов выиграли ООО "ДПИ-компьютерс" и ООО "Эппл Айэмси", входящие в группу компаний ECS Group, поставляющую технику Apple в Россию. Всего в этом году на программу выделен 1 миллиард рублей, в 2010-2012 года - по 2,5 миллиарда рублей ежегодно.
Lenta.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## craftix

Все ясно, Фурсенко покорифанился с Джобсом=)

----------

